# Benchmade Automatic CLA 4300SBK $180 SOLD



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I am selling a new Benchamde CLA auto model # 4300SBK. This knife is basically brand new, I have only carried it one time. It comes with all the original packaging. I am asking $180 shipped or best offer. As a broke college student I am not allowed to spend any of my regular income on hunting this year so I am trying to sell some items in an effort to at least spend one weekend hunting spike this October.... 😞
Thanks


----------



## hannimos (Aug 9, 2021)

ns450f said:


> I am selling a new Benchamde CLA auto model # 4300SBK. This knife is basically brand new, I have only carried it one time. It comes with all the original packaging. I am asking $180 shipped or best offer. As a broke college student I am not allowed to spend any of my regular income on hunting this year so I am trying to sell some items in an effort to at least spend one weekend hunting spike this October.... 😞
> Thanks


I realize it has been a while, but do you still have this knife? I missed the closeout on the green and black ones, but found yours while searching.
Scott


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry, it is sold


----------

